# Is the bad luck over



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys just uploaded another hunting adventure! Let me know what you all think. Thanks.


----------



## Lineman74 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice video, great shot!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job! Now we take about 1.5 million more here in Texas and we should be in good shape! Should be some good barbecue for ya!


----------

